# Verein mit niedrigstem Jahresbeitrag in SH



## Elbdrache (10. Dezember 2017)

Moin, ich bin aus meinem alten Verein raus und suche jetzt nach einer Art Fake-Verein im LSFV SH, damit ich die Elbkarte unseres Abschnittes 100 Euro günstiger bekommen kann. (37 statt 124 Euro). Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich im richtigen Forum bin, gerne schieben falls nicht.
Grüße


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Verein mit niedrigstem Jahresbeitrag in SH*

Kanalfreunde Brunsbüttel

www.kanalfreunde-brunsbuettel.de/


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Verein mit niedrigstem Jahresbeitrag in SH*

Aufnahmeantrag

www.kanalfreunde-brunsbuettel.de/mediapool/133/1333568/data/Aufnahmeantrag.pdf

Aufnahmegebühr 5.- Euro, Beitrag p.a. 12.- Euro


----------



## Elbdrache (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Verein mit niedrigstem Jahresbeitrag in SH*

Top danke!


----------

